# substrate for yemen veiled chameleon



## shaunyb69 (May 12, 2008)

Hi i was wondering if it was ok to put sand as a substrate for a veiled cham. And would it do it anyharm if it got any in its mouth whilst hunting? i have him on bark at the moment but it doesnt look right in a desert set up.

any ideas please?????

thanks


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

First if im reading this right, veilds shouldnt be in a desert setup, they should have a nice tall cage preferably 2foot in length, 2 foot in width and 3 foot in height, setup in rainforest conditions, also they dont need substrate as they never come to the ground, you can feed them by fixing a small feeding bowl fixed near the top in one of the branches and they will take crickets form it.
Sam x


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Don't use any substrate at all; yemens don't go on the floor of the cage at all, but if he/she fires at prey on the substrate there is a high risk of them ingesting it and dying of impaction. Not worth taking any chances. 
Hope this helps!
Fi


----------



## lou1981 (Jun 28, 2008)

*sorry but i beg to differ, i have 2 veiled chameleons and they both come to the ground regularly. crickets are hardly going to stay in a bowl in the branches when they are ground dwelling, you should scatter them in the viv and let them hunt them. oh but i do agree that they shouldnt be in a desert setting, dont use sand.*


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

I use compo/sand mixture, holds moisture well, that's the only reason i use it, my cham stays up top.


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

i use water in both of myn or a water feature allows a place to drink, easy to clean substrate and looks nice. have big rocks so crix can climb out


----------

